# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Board kauf

## Na1sHbaker

Knnte mir jemand sagen ob dieses Brett gut ist (fahre jetzt seit 3 Jahren jeden Sommer
wollte aber jetzt nicht nur im sommer sonder herbst und winter auch fahrn und da ich mein altes board leid bin es hat meiner meinung nach zuviel volumen (188l).
Fahre meist auf Seen nur im jahr hchsten 4-5 wochen auch im meer


AHD Power Wave 262/262/58/94l/6.8 kg

freue mich auf eine baltige antworten  

mfg naishbaker

----------


## marc

Hallo,
das Brettvolumen ist stark abhngig vom Krpergewicht und bei welchen Windstrken du es fahren willst!?! Wenn du das Brett oft am See bei 3-4 Bft fahren mchtest, wrd ich mehr Volumen nehmen, so 105-120 Ltr!!
Gib mal dein Krpergewicht an!! 
AHD bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren!

----------


## Unregistriert

genau, ich kann mit meinem Koerpergewicht (90kg) z.B. kein 110Liter Board bei 3-4 Windstaerken fahren. Ich brauche damit obere 5 Windstaerken und ein 6.4er Segel

----------


## Na1shbaker

wiege um die 65 kilo

----------


## Unregistriert

Mit 100 Liter bist bestens bedient. Funktioniert bis 7m da bist bei 4 Bft schon im gleiten, und wenn wirklich Wind geht hast immer noch viel Spa.

----------


## marc

Brettvolumen 94ltr minus Krpergewicht (65+2) minus Segel, Mast, Gabelbaum (8-10kg) minus Brettgewicht (geschtzt 7kg) = ca10 ltr Restvolumen.
Du wagst aber einen extremen Schritt von einem komfortablen, kippstabilen (eventuell sogar mit Schwert) 188 ltr Brett zu einem schmalen schwertlosen direktem Waveboard mit 94 ltr. Nicht das du direkt die Lust am Surfen verlierst, weil du mit dem kleinem Brett nicht zurechtkommst. Ich bin damals von 190 auf 144 ltr umgestiegen (allerdings 82kg Gewicht). Das war schon kippelig und bin auch oft ins Wasser gefallen. Ich dachte schon. ich htts surfen verlernt. Aber irgendwann gewhnt man sich daran.

----------


## naishbaker

Also heist es ich sollte lieber ein brett mit mehr volumen nehemen?

----------


## Raviolibchse

na nicht unbedingt, ich bin auch von nem S2 Klepper... (riesenschiff aus den 70ern) auf nen axxis mit 103L umgestiegen, ist echt nen hartes Brot!

aber man schafft es...! musst nur den Willen und die Lust nicht verlieren..!
weil 94L ist wirklich wackelig..

aber ich muss sagen, htt ich nen 120L brett genommen htt ich jetz lange nicht soviel Spa wie mit dem kleinem Schnittchen!

Also viel spa

----------


## Unregistriert

Die heutigen Bretter sind ja nun wirklich nicht wackelig, die sind doch alle sehr breit ausgelegt. Ein Board um die 110 Liter sollte ideal fuer Dich sein, wenn es etwas mehr ist, ist es auch ok. Und im Zweifel vorher beim naechsten Verleih mal ausprobieren.

----------


## marc

@ Antwort#8:

das mit den neuen Bretter und nicht wackelig, bezieht auf fast alle Bretter, ABER nicht auf die Wavebretter. Diese haben sich eigentlich wenig in der Breite gendert. Er gibt das AHD ja auch mit 58cm Breite an!! Die Free-rider, -mover und -styler sind in die Breite und Krze gegangen und dadurch kippstabiler geworden!
Zudem gibst du ihm auch den Rat zu einem >= 110ltr. Brett,, womglich hast du damit auch kein Wavebrett gemeint.

----------


## naishbaker

Wie sehe das ganz mit diesen brettern aus (auch mit der qualitt der bretter falls mir jemand dazu was sagen kann) ?

Bic Techno E Medium 112Liter
Volume 112L
width 63cm
length 263cm

Tiga FreeCarve F61 
volume 100
width 61.50cm
length 256cm

und auch schon mal ein danke an die die  mir helfen und schon geholfen haben

----------


## marc

Vom Volumen her pat das zu deinen 65 kg. ber die Bretter selbst kann ich nichts sagen, da weder ich noch Bekannte Erfahrung damit haben. Ich glaube die wurden aber beide in der Surf getestet.

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich fahre mit meinen 68kg einen Freemover mit 91 Liter. Der Sprung von meinem vorherigen Board mit 130 Liter war viel einfacher als ich dachte. Ich kam damit eigentlich sofort besser klar. Liegt wohl wirklich an den neuen Designs. Allerdings muss ich sagen, wrde ich jetzt eher ein Board mit ca. 105 Liter nehmen und fr die Welle ein Waveboard, denn 91 Liter geht wirklich erst bei oberen 4 Bft.

P.

----------


## Pebbles

Hallo,

wie ich glcklich sehe, bekommt man hier tolle Tips. Htte da auch eine Frage, bin weiblich, 64kg und kenne leider nur noch die Boards von vor 20 Jahren und wollte mir nun wieder eins zulegen. Verstehe leider die ganzen Bezeichnungen berhaupt nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand einen tip geben um wieder einzusteigen???
Wre super glcklich ber jede Hilfe die meine Verwirrung entzettelt.

Herzliche Gre aus Hamburg
Pebbles

----------


## Naishbaker

Mistral Radar 262 hat jemand mit diesem Mistral schon erfahrung?
Lnge: 262 cm
Breite: 63 cm
Volumen: 105 Liter
Gewicht: 7,2 Kilo


mfg Naishbaker

PS:Wrde dir gerne helfen hab da aber selbst nicht all zuviel ahnung von

----------


## marc

Hallo Pebbles,
schn das du wieder einsteigen willst!! 
Was willst du denn genau wissen?? Brettvolumen, Brettcharakteristik, Segelgre??

Charakteristik: 
Wave: Bretter/Segel fr Welle, wobei man bei den Segel wieder unterscheidet zwischen onshore und normale Wavesegel

Freestyle: Bretter und Segel, welche hauptschlich zum Tricksen gefahren werden, egal ob rckwrts oder gesprungen; also sehr spezielle Bretter und Segel

Freeride: Bretter/Segel fr Flachwasser; gutmtige ausgewogene Fahreigenschaften in Manver und Heizen

Freemove: Sollen als Freerider, Freestyler und Wavebretter/segel funktionieren. Je nach Hersteller mehr oder weniger fr die einzelnen Bereich geeignet. 

Race: Hauptschlich zum Heizen (geradeausfahren) 

Hier noch ein paar Gedankensttzen, die dir helfen knnen, deinen Wiedereinstieg/Brett-Segel-Kauf einzuengen.
Wo surfe ich hauptschlich (Homespot: Welle-Flachwasser)??
Surfe ich auch bei Leichtwinden zum ben (2-3Bft) oder nur ab Gleitgrenze (ab oberen 3 Bft)??
Will ich eher cruisen und nur gelengentlich Manver fahren oder eher nur Manver oder nur heizen??

----------


## marc

Der Mistral Radar hat der vorne so ein paar Rillen/Wellen und seitl eine Wulst. War glaube einer der Vorreiter der Freestylebretter!! Hab den mal kurz vor 3 oder 4 Jahern in Alacati im Club Mistral gefahren. War allerdings nicht so toller Wind und mein Fahrknnen war damals auch noch etwas schlechter, um jetzt eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.

----------

